# Road Trip



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo! I'm heading out to Stacey's tomorrow and then down to NC to pick up and drop off goats. Then stopping back at Stacey's and then home. I should be back Sunday night. Wish me luck! :dance:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Have fun and safe travels  !


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I love road trips!!! Have fun and drive safe :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Take lots of pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm out. I will be bringing my computer with me, but wont be on much. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a super great time............ :wink: :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Safe trip, and just think you get to cuddle your baby's babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL. I'm here at Stacey's and we both are sitting here with our lap tops and have TGS up. :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL :ROFL: hope your having a good time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo! Made it to NC! Left at around 11am and didn't get here till about 10pm. The GPS took me on a "Scenic" tour of NJ so it took forever to get out of there. And then I hit standstill Virginia traffic for two hours!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you made it safely.....you must be pretty tired.....that is alot of traveling time... :hug:

have a great time you 2 ... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am still stuck in NJ.....left behind 

LOL 

Have a safe trip back Ashley  me and the girls will be waiting


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Wahoo! Made it to NC! Left at around 11am and didn't get here till about 10pm. The GPS took me on a "Scenic" tour of NJ so it took forever to get out of there. And then I hit standstill Virginia traffic for two hours!!!!


Oh jeeeez- I remember hitting the Virginia traffic on my way down last time too :hair:

Glad you made it- give all my kiddos a big squeeze for me- I cant WAIT to meet them tomorrow :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, traffic is no fun!!! Wasn't as bad today. Left around 9am and got back to NJ around 8pm. Didn't hit any terrible traffic but my gps took me on another scenic tour.....around the capitol!!!! It got me so angry with it's wrong turn directions that I tried to throw it out the window but it was stopped by the charging cord!! :angry: 

Kids are all traveling well but everyone has a bit of a cold. :help:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Come home safe! I miss my Girl


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry! :thumbup: 

Got the goats packed up. Fed, watered and the trailer is all set. Now I just need to pack myself.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Have a safe drive home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely left kind of 'late' hehe we just couldnt let her go 

Just let me know when you are safe and sound back at home


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha- so my 5 oclock timeframe is way off is what your saying? :hair: I cant wait to see these kids! The suspsense is killing me :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup - sorry 

As to your kids..... I thought about taking pictures and sending them but it was dark pretty fast and today it was just raining to much.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Haha- thats okay- thanks though :greengrin: 
Do they look good?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she didnt take them out of the crates - we just fed them inside the crates due to it being dark or raining. Not the best for determining quality obviously. But I am sure you will be pleased with their colors thats for sure.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Made it back in one piece!!! I almost can't say the same for my GPS. :slapfloor:


----------

